# Planning Suzuki SJ413 Conversion (4x4) UK



## philby (Dec 29, 2011)

Afetrnoon all
as you can tell i am new hear so thought i would post this for peoples thoughts

I am contemplating a EV Build/conversion
(with possiably robotic/autonomus features in the future)

I am reasonable at basic mechanics with a sciance/enginering/maths background
and have a pet mechanic 2 doors up the road from me who can weld fabricate etc
and my electrics/electronics/IT is top notch

not looking for long range or high speed 35 miles per charge would be plenty 50 even better
more intrested in low speed torque (4x4) off road

parts wise i am thinking on working from either a Suzuki sj413/410
or a fiat panda 4x4
both small light and basic

in either case i am thinking either 1 motor to run via gearbox and transfer box
or it occoures i could look into 2 motors (lower rpm) one for front 1 rear


i have my eye on a couple of forklifts as donors too and have posted about those in the forklift motors thread


all thoughts welcome espicialy any UK members hear and or 4X4 conversions


I guess noe ill get in a round at the Virtual E-Bar place your orders hear)


----------



## Resoldier (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome 

I cant wait to see this thread in motion. 

Please go with the SJ, dont do the crappy fiat, would be great to see a UK build of a 4x4 EV. It has always been my plan to do a 4x4 EV, but currently struggling keeping my ICE range rover going lol, and consequently have no free time.

My opinion, keep the gearbox and transfer box, dont do direct drive as it wont give you the results you want if you go offroading.

If you need inspiration there is a guy on here that has converted his Range rover classic, using 2 electric motors coupled together as one. Keep in mind that a range rover is a big 2 ton machine, where as a an SJ is a feather weight compared, so a forklift motor would be ideal for you.


----------



## philby (Dec 29, 2011)

Resoldier said:


> Welcome
> 
> Please go with the SJ, dont do the crappy fiat, would be great to see a UK build of a 4x4 EV. It has always been my plan to do a 4x4 EV, but currently struggling keeping my ICE range rover going lol, and consequently have no free time.
> 
> ...


I will do my best to not disapoint Resoldier
i think the SJ is the way forward the panda was an outside thought as a low cost 4x4

now i need a motor as i want to get the electrical drive train componants in 1st and ill get the source vehicle after
so the serch for a forklft begins
any tipoffs welcome

also open to other options for sources of motors


----------



## Resoldier (Aug 4, 2011)

philby said:


> I will do my best to not disapoint Resoldier
> i think the SJ is the way forward the panda was an outside thought as a low cost 4x4
> 
> now i need a motor as i want to get the electrical drive train componants in 1st and ill get the source vehicle after
> ...


Thats a good idea, its better to get all the parts first, you can pick up an SJ anytime, but its harder to find the EV motor. 

Forklift motor

You can go about it 2 ways:

- buy the full forklift, (lots of old un-wanted ones on ebay) keep the motor you want, and scrap all the other bits, frame, charger, batteries etc, usually easily covers the cost of the forklift, and a bit of money on top. So you end up with a free motor. You just have to find a decent working one.

- Second option is wait for a motor to come up on ebay. I found a fully refurbed 14" forklift motor on ebay, had been stripped, re-build, advanced timing, and painted, and the cables, all for £75. And its a hell of a motor.

Other motors

It all depends on the desired result, and budget. Forklift motors are usually heavier, and a lot bigger, bit more torque, and a hell of a lot cheaper. 

If you go for other types, say a warp motor and your looking at a few grand. but are rated higher, lighter, smaller, sometimes more powerfull etc.

Just research, I did a bit of research and found that a forklift motor was perfect for me.


----------



## philby (Dec 29, 2011)

Forklift motor

You can go about it 2 ways:

- buy the full forklift, (lots of old un-wanted ones on ebay) keep the motor you want, and scrap all the other bits, frame, charger, batteries etc, usually easily covers the cost of the forklift, and a bit of money on top. So you end up with a free motor. You just have to find a decent working one.

- Second option is wait for a motor to come up on ebay. I found a fully refurbed 14" forklift motor on ebay, had been stripped, re-build, advanced timing, and painted, and the cables, all for £75. And its a hell of a motor.

[/QUOTE]

forklift seems the way forward to me
but i havent seen any so far on ebay for sensiable prices

but havent been looking long
and there motors seem to be rarer than rocking horse poo
let me know if you see any

when i said other motoros i was thinking from other sorts of vehicles than forklifts
mostly other plank machines


----------

